# Autotrail Apache 700 2012



## amydan

Thinking of buying an Autotrail Apache motorhome 2012 model with back lounge and front dinette. Just wondered if any member has one and any comments good or bad. Thanks


----------



## nidge1

amydan said:


> Thinking of buying an Autotrail Apache motorhome 2012 model with back lounge and front dinette. Just wondered if any member has one and any comments good or bad. Thanks


Hi,

We have had the 2011 model from new and love it. Usually 2 of us but occasionally 3 use it. Very spacious and a joy to drive so would think the 2012 model with the new cab and Euro 5 engine should be fab.

We had quite a few extra's fitted including the 3litre auto engine and this is superb for pulling a quite heavy tug around.

No real dislikes for us only that we had the half dinette which is great for travel and dining, however putting up the bed is a bit of a faff. ie.. having to juggle the table and cushions about.

Had a few usual minor niggles which have been sorted by our dealer or by myself.

Tonka who posts on here has just taken delivery of a 2012 Apache 700 and will no doubt comment.

If you do go ahead and purchase I'm sure you will not be disappointed.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## tonka

I got one.. Away in it now for first trip. Only got iphone connection. Bak home 2 proper tinternet sunday and will comment further or pm me with anything specific..


----------



## amydan

tonka said:


> I got one.. Away in it now for first trip. Only got iphone connection. Bak home 2 proper tinternet sunday and will comment further or pm me with anything specific..


Have you got the larger engine.


----------



## cunny

We have the 2011 model 2.3 with a re-map. and love it, much better than our cheyenne 630 2008 model


----------



## tonka

amydan said:


> Have you got the larger engine.


Hi,, Back home now..
No, have the standard 2.3 engine and will maybe look to get it re-mapped at a later date.. So far we have only taken it from the dealers 40 miles back home and another 100 miles this weekend to a rally. After the old Ducato 2.8jtd 2005 model the cab is a huge improvement with easier clutch and lighter power steering, It probably the same on all new X250 cabs but I have never driven one before so its a treat. Ref the Euro 5 engine it's just to early to comment with only 140miles done so far. Maybe after my trip to Spain I will be able to see how the fuel economy stacks up..

We love this layout or Rear lounge and front Dinette. Our previous van was the same Apache 700 and prior to that we had a Scout in 2001.

The van has good storage space with the large rear lockers plus you have further space in the dinette under the seats. 
Payload is very good at 730kg.. The gross weight is 4250 and mass in running order quoted as 3520....
We loaded up with almost everything we carry apart from bikes and visited a weighbridge on route. Came in at 3850 with full diesel and water, driver and passenger... So have plenty to spare..

We had the media pack added, which give a 7" in dash screen that does Sat Nav, radio, CD, DVD and USB media player, also Digital Tv.
There is also a 16" avtex TV/DVD in the rear that slots away behind a cupboard out of view.

Happy to feedback on anything specific but at this early stage all is good and we're more than happy with the van..


----------



## amydan

*Autotrail Apche 700 motorhome*



tonka said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the larger engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,, Back home now..
> No, have the standard 2.3 engine and will maybe look to get it re-mapped at a later date.. So far we have only taken it from the dealers 40 miles back home and another 100 miles this weekend to a rally. After the old Ducato 2.8jtd 2005 model the cab is a huge improvement with easier clutch and lighter power steering, It probably the same on all new X250 cabs but I have never driven one before so its a treat. Ref the Euro 5 engine it's just to early to comment with only 140miles done so far. Maybe after my trip to Spain I will be able to see how the fuel economy stacks up..
> 
> We love this layout or Rear lounge and front Dinette. Our previous van was the same Apache 700 and prior to that we had a Scout in 2001.
> 
> The van has good storage space with the large rear lockers plus you have further space in the dinette under the seats.
> Payload is very good at 730kg.. The gross weight is 4250 and mass in running order quoted as 3520....
> We loaded up with almost everything we carry apart from bikes and visited a weighbridge on route. Came in at 3850 with full diesel and water, driver and passenger... So have plenty to spare..
> 
> We had the media pack added, which give a 7" in dash screen that does Sat Nav, radio, CD, DVD and USB media player, also Digital Tv.
> There is also a 16" avtex TV/DVD in the rear that slots away behind a cupboard out of view.
> 
> Happy to feedback on anything specific but at this early stage all is good and we're more than happy with the van..
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Tonka Possibly going to Spinney Motorhomes today to view one. You say you are going to spainI wondered if that was to the meet at Denia and Calpe as we are going to those and I think I owe you a drink if your going


----------



## tonka

*Re: Autotrail Apche 700 motorhome*



amydan said:


> Thanks for that Tonka Possibly going to Spinney Motorhomes today to view one. You say you are going to spainI wondered if that was to the meet at Denia and Calpe as we are going to those and I think I owe you a drink if your going


Good luck with the viewing.. MAKE SURE IT'S A 2012 you view if that is what you want. Should have a black cab interior if it's the new euro5 engine. And haggle hard !!!
I contacted 9 dealers and secured the best deal from Don Amott up in derby, contact there in sales was Simon Hadley.
www.leisurekingdom.co.uk

Wont be in Spain for the MHF meet, leaving next monday 30th and coming back for end of March. Then off with the grandkids for Easter..


----------



## Rosbotham

*Re: Autotrail Apche 700 motorhome*



tonka said:


> Good luck with the viewing.. MAKE SURE IT'S A 2012 you view if that is what you want. Should have a black cab interior if it's the new euro5 engine. And haggle hard !!!


Just a word of warning...from accounts I've seen in the motorhome magazines, it's not as simple as that : there are units (not necessarily Autotrail) knocking about with the new dashboard but Euro4 engines. Believe it's more prevalent on Peugeots than Fiats though.


----------



## amydan

*Re: Autotrail Apche 700 motorhome*



Rosbotham said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the viewing.. MAKE SURE IT'S A 2012 you view if that is what you want. Should have a black cab interior if it's the new euro5 engine. And haggle hard !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a word of warning...from accounts I've seen in the motorhome magazines, it's not as simple as that : there are units (not necessarily Autotrail) knocking about with the new dashboard but Euro4 engines. Believe it's more prevalent on Peugeots than Fiats though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that information . Have asked the dealer and he has assured me it is a Euro 5 engine also I would have thought if its put on the receipt you have a good case if its not.


----------



## tonka

Out of interest just checked and the Autotrail paperwork does actually state the euro5 rating.. So you would get it in writing.


----------



## amydan

*autotrail 700*



tonka said:


> Out of interest just checked and the Autotrail paperwork does actually state the euro5 rating.. So you would get it in writing.


Trying to find detail about driving licence with the extra weight. I am 66 been told I am ok to drive this vehicle on my lence till 70 then apply every 3 years also have medical. Had a full licence for about 45 Years.


----------



## joostdejonge

Nice to hear about the Apache 700. We went to the UK (we live in the Netherlands) yesterday to have a look at the auto-trail series. And the Apache 700 looks very promising to us. We have the plan to export it to New Zealand and sell it there afterwards.

Do you perhaps have any tips/experience in exporting it to New Zealand?

Regarding pricing of these motorhomes, the dealers start offering large discounts. But I really don't have any idea when the end is reached, do you also have some tips for me about this topic?


----------



## tonka

joostdejonge said:


> Do you perhaps have any tips/experience in exporting it to New Zealand?
> 
> Regarding pricing of these motorhomes, the dealers start offering large discounts. But I really don't have any idea when the end is reached, do you also have some tips for me about this topic?


Can't help with any export info but sure there will be something if you keep searching the web.
If your buying new, I contacted 9 dealers and the van was £53k list. The one's who had stock all offered me £48k.. So that was about 10% off. However I think we dropped lucky on one coming out of the factory and had a much larger discount..

If your after a used one.. I still have one for sale www.apache700.freewebspace.com


----------



## joostdejonge

Hi Tonka,

Thanks for your reply. At this moment they did the following offer to me, list price of 56K, the made an offer of 49K.

No I'm looking for a new one... sorry...

Other question, what engine do you all recommend, 130/150/180 BHP?


----------



## tony_debs

we are collecting our apache 700 on a 2012 plate this friday,from brownhills,with the rear lounge and dinnete,got a great deal,were so happy,hope to see you around,
debbie,


----------



## dolcefarniente

Nice. Collected mine in June 12. Done more miles now than most do in a year. Couple of things to check. First time we loaded garage I knocked the led light off (stupid site for it). I extended the cable ,fitted a conduit over it and ran light horizontally at the top. Sorted. 1 blind unravelled because cord came out. Pull the bottom left and right corner cover off each blind and check tightness of allen screw holding cord. I fixed the rogue one and checked all others. Couple were loose. DON'T overtighten them and go through the cord. Large roof light needs a hand up to open. Closing. When it touches the body it needs four and a half turns to be fully locked. It feels like you are breaking it but it works. Set your step to auto retract only. Factory default is deploy and retract on c/locking. You don't always want it to deploy.Heating takes a while to warm up but there's a lot of ducting to be heated first. None of above are serious bellyaches because I'm a fixer by nature. Van is brilliant so far. Layout is awesome for two. We use overcab bed so never have to rearrange anything. Tested and double tested everything. Ok so far. Fuel use very acceptable for it's size. Priority 1. Use it,don't talk about using it. Enjoy.


----------



## tony_debs

Hi thanks for the reply,as we are picking the van up this Friday,are there any plug sockets by the table in the dinette ,or is it something we could get fitted,
Thanks Debbie


----------



## tonka

Ours is now 8 months old, bought Jan 2012.
Currently in dealers for a few minor issues under warrentee.

Kitchen tap come loose and swivels round.
Sat nav ( known issue) software being updated or unit replaced. 
Grill does not light off electronic ignition, been using a match as to lazy to get around to look at it..
Front Remis blinds, all the top screws holdin the upper bar fell out while returning on last trip. Whoever fits them wants the sack.!! Stupid, they use plasterboard screws ! and drill into the headboard lining BUT its so thin and screws close to the edge they will never hold.
We are having the fridge tested, it does work but in France at 30+ degrees it didn't performe very well and front of the freezer unfroze.

Overall loving the van, it has a great layout for when we travel with family and plenty of room when its just the two of us. The new rear larger lockers are a bonus over our old 2005 model.
Currently done almost 7,000 miles mainly on 2 Spain runs, Drives more like a car than a van, happy with performance of the 2.3 engine but miss that little extra "umph" i had on my re-mapped 2.8jtd.

No plugs in the dinette Area..

All 700 owners will now wait for your next 2 questions..
1. Where is the switch for the lights under the bathroom door. !
2. How do I turn on the electric water heater..


----------



## dolcefarniente

Sat nav must be sorted now. Ours was perfect in Europe. We try not to use it too much (turns you into a numpty). 8O


----------



## dolcefarniente

p.s. As Tonka said no sockets.I think minimal sockets is to discourage excess current on the circuits and site hook ups. We run an extension from the socket behind passenger seat to wherever it's needed.


----------



## giddy1515

we also bought a 2012 Apache 700 on the 3ltr comfortmatic with media pack, solar panel etc.
Fantastic vehicle we have now completed just over 2000 miles and have enjoyed every minute. We also bought from Don Amott and Stephen Hadley. Very efficient until we wanted things done on warranty. Without going into detail we are still waiting for them to send us the cover for the additional seatbelts we had fitted in the front dinette. And that is after waiting for a month after purchase before they said the part was in stock and we took the vehicle from Oxford to Derby and returned two weeks later (it should have been finished within a week). We were told that all work had been completed and made arrangements to travel back up from Oxford to Derby to pick it up only to be absolutely gobsmacked when upon arrival we were informed the main reason for taking it back was to have the missing seatbelt cover fitted had not been done because they forgot to order it. That after they called me to say the part had arrived and was in stock They promised to send to me by post . That was over 2 months ago still no contact. So buy an autotrail Apache 700 by all means and enjoy it but dont buy from Don amott .
Adrian


----------



## dolcefarniente

Crikey giddy that's a bit harsh. No contact for 2 months could mean they've sent it and it's gone Awol.


----------



## giddy1515

Yep it could........... but given my experience of them todate I very much doubt it. They have my email address and phone numbers and if just due to good customer service I would have expected them to have at least contacted via those mediums to have said it was on its way
Wouldn't you?
Believe me I am very easy going chap and always believe the best until proved otherwise.
Adrian


----------



## tony_debs

What's the problem with the sat nav?


----------



## giddy1515

What the sat nav on their delivery van


----------



## giddy1515

Well blow me!!! just two days, after posting on this forum about my problems with obtaining a cover for my seatbelt under warranty, that has been effectively promised since collection of van in May and a I get call to say that its now in stock and can they send it to me by post!!!

Now it could be an absolute conicidence.......... but i rather think that perhaps this forum is followed by some of the dealers!!!

Regardless I am now a very happy bunny

Giddy


----------



## tony_debs

Hi giddy,we pick up are 700 tomorrow,we are thinking about having the rear facing belts fitted at a later date,have you a ball park figure of cost,thanks in advance,tony


----------



## giddy1515

Hi Tony,

Firstly we only had them fitted because we often take our Grandchildren and car seats.

The down side to having them fitted in the dinnette is that you have to have a heightend back rest behind the drivers seat which effectively renders the use of the drivers seat impossible.

But if you can work with that we paid the factory fitted cost of £800.
Kind Regards
Adrian


----------



## giddy1515

Tony,
I meant to say the use of the drivers seat in the swivel position as part of using when on site.
Regards
Adrian


----------



## tony_debs

Thanks for the reply Adrian,I will have a chat with brownhills tomorrow,but also well done in finally getting the parts from your dealer.
Regards tony,


----------



## dolcefarniente

Some sat navs were crashing mid journey. Mine's been A1 so far but I try not to use it.


----------



## tonka

I have just caught up on this thread while looking for something else..
Just a bit of Feedback ref Don Amotts / Leisure kingdom.

We had our Apache 700 in January 2012, almost straight away was aware of an issue with the sat nav unit, decided it wasn't a serious issue and could wait till later to be sorted but I did make them aware of it.
So we used the van for 8 months, inc 2 trips to Spain and back clocking just under 7000 miles.. More than happy with the van. However coming back from Spain in August 2012 the kitchen tap became loose and screws started dropping out of the top rail for the front remis blinds.
So called Leisure kingdom and arranged to take van in for these jobs plus the sat nav. As things planned out we were going away on a flying holiday so they were aware that they had over 3 weeks before we needed to collect.

While away I had an email to say the radio/ sat nav was away and they would keep me advised, fine. Just over a week later we returned and I emailed the contact in aftercare for an update, that was on a wednesday.. Following Monday, no reply so I call them.. As soon as they ask my name it's " oh yes Mr Tonks, we have JUST had your email.."
Grr... got my goat straight away.. Took my number and would "call me back". You know whats next, no call so i have to chase them next day..
Again, we will call you back just need to check something... That day I did get a reply and the van was sorted and I collected a few days later..

Why do these people let themselves down so much where simple communications would keep many customers happy.. I had the same experience in January when I had the sat nav issue, having to email the sales guy to get my messages answered...
It drives me mad...

RANT OVER.. I have my van home and looking forward to another trip to sunny Spain.....


----------



## giddy1515

You may recall my last post about what a fantastic van the 700 is and how we are enjoying it. I mentioned the problems we had experienced with getting warranty work completed by Don Amott. The day after I posted i received a call from Don Amott to say that the cover for the seatbelt was now in stock and could they send it by post that day. I of course said yes please. Well i think that was 3 maybe 4 weeks ago........ still not recieved the cover.
What totally abismal customer service Dom Amott offers.

Adrian


----------



## nidge1

*Some more input regarding Don Amott/Leisure Kingdom.*

I took delivery of my Apache 700 in April 2011 and after a lengthy and informative handover we were on our way.

To date we have had a new external water drain tap(due to it leaking)
Two new rear locker doors,one the hinge was not aligned properly and the paint was coming off.The seal on the second was letting in damp which was picked up on the habitation service.
New offside rear blind.
New bed slats (the timber slats were only stapled together,so were never going to hold however much use they had)
Also when it went in for service they had spotted that there was no under shield (think that's what it is called) protecting the auto-gearbox.Presumably not picked upon fiat's pdi. so one was duly fitted.

All these problems were fixed under warranty with no problems and within a reasonable time scale.

The after care right hand at times has been lacking in Knowledge what the left hand is doing. However as I only live a short distance away it has not proved inconvenient.

Must say Danny the salesman I dealt with has been terrific and has always been helpful at all times. 
Also must add that it is a fantastic van and we are really pleased with it.

Nidge


----------



## tony_debs

Hi,just been away for the weekend in my brand new 700, I carnt find the switch for the light on the toilet door floor light,please any idea,
Regards tony


----------



## tonka

tony_debs said:


> Hi,just been away for the weekend in my brand new 700, I carnt find the switch for the light on the toilet door floor light,please any idea,
> Regards tony


I said you would be asking... :lol:

Where the power supply is in the cupboard behind the driver seat, look under the cupboard by the spotlight, little black rocker switch...


----------



## nidge1

Hi Tony,

On our 2011 its a small rocker switch on the underside of the cupboard where the electric units are situated (just behind the drivers seat) 


Regards

Nidge


(Tonka pressed the send button just before me!!!!)


----------



## tony_debs

I have just gone back previous posts and yes tonka you are right about the light switch,so please tell how the tank heaters work,regards tony


----------



## dolcefarniente

Switch them on via menu in panel over hab door


----------



## tony_debs

carnt belive what i have done today,while messing about in my 700.i have pulled up the rear fly screen,and broke the little plastic catch that holds the fly screen up against the frame.
any one have any ideas were i can buy one,
regards gutted tony. :x


----------



## nidge1

Hi Tony,
Exactly the same happened to me after a few months, took it in to Don
Amotts and told them it was a flimsy bit of kit and they fitted a complete new unit under warranty.

Why not phone Brownhills and ask them to pop you one in the post.(I mean the catch not a complete unit :lol: )



Nidge


----------



## tony_debs

thanks nidge,think i will,is there a technical name for this clip.i will phone them tomorrow.


----------



## nidge1

I wouldn't have thought so Tony, Just explain which bit you require. If they don't know which bit you want i would shudder to think how they sort out a more technical problem :lol: :lol: 


Nidge


----------



## budgerigar1

Hi There, fellow 700 owners! I have had the same problem with the passengers seat blind, pulled it closed one day and was left with a broken catch in my hand. I have contacted Brownhills or Marquis as it is now and they say they have sent away a warranty request, however still not heard anything. has anyone else had a problem with broken catches?

Regards Grant!


----------



## tony_debs

hi guys without sounding a bit daft,what is a re map (ref engine)and would you get more miles per gallon.or more power ect.thanks in advance,tony


----------



## tony_debs

Hi again,is it me,or does anyone else feel cold in dinette of there 700,were of to Belgium with family next weekend,and when I put the heating on,it seems only to be warm in the rear lounge.so I'm a bit worried the couple sleeping in the dinette area may freeze.
Regards tony


----------



## tonka

tony_debs said:


> Hi again,is it me,or does anyone else feel cold in dinette of there 700,were of to Belgium with family next weekend,and when I put the heating on,it seems only to be warm in the rear lounge.so I'm a bit worried the couple sleeping in the dinette area may freeze.
> Regards tony


No the dinette area is a bit cold, guess as your nearer to the cab.
Our old 2005 model was much the same.. However as and when we travel with grandkids the wife sleeps in the dinette and she has always defrosted in time to make the morning tea.. :lol:


----------



## dolcefarniente

It has to be very cold but yes the front can be chillly. We drape a lightweight duvet down from the overcab to the floor tucking it behind the seats plus Silverscreens on. Makes a big difference.


----------



## tony_debs

Tonka,I was waiting for that reply top man,I'll tell the wife to sleep there


----------



## dolcefarniente

Before I ask Autotrail about it. Are all the Euro 5's equipped with led lighting throughout except for the over cab reading lights ? Maybe they had no stock when they built mine because it has halogens installed but only there. :?


----------



## tony_debs

Dolcefarniente,my lights are the same as yours,and thanks for the tip regarding the duvet cover,regards tony


----------



## tonka

tony_debs said:


> Tonka,I was waiting for that reply top man,I'll tell the wife to sleep there


Its a good spot.!!
She wont disturb you on toilet trips, can easily reach the kettle etc......

:lol: :lol:

We have a piece of curtain on a wire that we place behind the seats that we use when travelling in winter.. It makes a huge difference to the cab heating, usually we are in T shirts by the middle of France in January..

My 2012 van is now 14 months old....
12,000 miles......
Apart from the damp problem and everything around the cooker melting I love it....


----------



## budgerigar1

We removed the short curtain at the cab and fitted long curtains down to the floor, it is great! it keeps the heat in the rear and also we don't have to shut all the blinds at the front now as people can't see in anymore. Best change we ever made! 

Regards Grant leslie


----------



## tony_debs

Hi all my latest question is,...can I use my fire when I'm driving,if I can how do I get it to work,thanks again in advance tony


----------



## tonka

tony_debs said:


> Hi all my latest question is,...can I use my fire when I'm driving,if I can how do I get it to work,thanks again in advance tony


Be interested in seeing the answer to this but quiet sure that you "should not" ! It may be possible but if you have the gas on when travelling and have a bump you could have gas coming out from broken pipes etc... BANG !!

I have heard that there are some vans that do and have a safety cut off valve....


----------



## GMLS

Blimey. It would have to be pretty cold to need to do that. So far found the cab heating to be adequate


----------



## tony_debs

thanks for your replies,the reason for my post was,were of to belgium with friends,and i was wondering to heat the van up quicker,could i use the electric fan on the fire to warm the back of the van up.
thanks again tony.


----------



## dolcefarniente

No Tony, as built you can't use the heating on the move. Not difficult to remove the engine running signal that disables the habitation circuits but it'd be a bad idea. Fan doesn't heat the van it just distributes the heat supplied by the gas heater or the convector heater (hookup required) Love budgies longer curtains idea - i'll be modding that.


----------

